# awesome trip boomvang and nancen 5-17 first ever blue marlin!



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Sitting at the dock waiting on the fish to be cleaned. Quick report ill post details pics and videos after I get home.

Blue Marlin at boomvang at sunset. 86 lb yft at nancen. 30 plus blackfin. One wahoo and. 2 mahi. We came in early as all the fishboxes were full!

My best trip so far!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Really kewl. I wish that I could get away.


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds like a great trip. Way to hit em hard!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That's cool!!!! Congrats.... That's the best reason to have to come in period!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Awsome report ! Way to bow up !


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Outstanding can not wait to see some pictures!!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Congradulations Darren! It's awsome to get your first Billfish in your own boat. Did you wear the hat?


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Awesome! Congrats on the blue!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

awesome trip to say the least bro! Since looking at your reports, youve been getting alot of firsts for you and your boat is the past year! way to go!


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats on the full boxes and 1st' bill.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Awesome job way to nail em!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Good Job Darren!


----------



## Hookedonfishn (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice trip. Can't wait to see your pictures of the marlin!!!


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Congrats on a great trip! Pretty much everything you would want to catch out there. (On top)


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome_!! Congrats!! Did you take a dive afterwards?



Justin h


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

No, no dive afterwards. Someone else asked me about that.

So here is how the trip went.

Left the Jetties thurs morning at around 9am. Running 37mph for the 1st 40 miles, as it was pretty flat. Got a little bumpy for a little bit, but nothing sloppiy. Stopped at a couple weed mats, got a couple chicken dolphin. headed to salvador ridge, caught a 8-9 ft bull shark-estimate-150-200 lbs. Caught several sow snapper, and released them.

Headed to sunrise, trying for AJs on live blue runners and hardtails, nada. except some of the biggest snapper I have ever seen.

Trolled around there afterwards 6-7 times around the rig. Nada.

Headed towards cerveza, found a very good weed line, trolled and caught a small wahoo. Kept going, trolled around cerveza...nada.

At this point it was 6pm and time to head to the floaters. Headed to boomvang, Stopped about a mile and a half out and set up a troll. Some tuna lures and some billfish lures. Get all 5 lines out, both spreader bars (one squid, one ballyhoo) and start towards the rig. We passed the rig (maybe 75 yards off the rig) and I see a marlin trying to hit one of the lures, so I dropped the throttles just a bit and let him take it. He hit the long rigger!!. FISH ON!! He starts off towards going around the rig, so I hold the rod and I tell my crew buddy to turn the boat around and hammer down on the throttles and chase this fish. We are running and this fish is still pulling line.(got down to about 150 yards on my 50W Penn, Finally we get stabilized, I get the belt and harness on and settle in for the long haul. Put the reel in low speed and begin to crank on him. He makes several long runs, then comes up, then down...finally about an hour later He comes up to the side of the boat to get his picture taken and some video. Im having trouble uploading the video, as it is 1.2 GB. (if someone could help me would be great).

At Nancen around 3am I also caught an 86 Lb YFT on a benthos glow jig!. We were chunking, and lost one that had to be over 100lb, but we had them going. We brought home over 30 Blackfin tuna, 1 wahoo and a couple of chicken dolphin.

Waiting on my buddies to send me the rest of the pics

Can someone guess as to how much the marlin weighs based on the pics?

































Pretty good picture here of the marlin...size?? Im guessing low 200's









Oh and it wasnt my first billfish, but my first marlin, and also my first Keeper YFT. I caught a sailfish last summer

We left nancen at 5am and headed back. Hit the jetties at 9am

The new autopilot worked awesome, not sure how I lived without it before!

Tight lines and good night!!

I also want to thank my crew. None of us had ever caught a marlin and they did a fantastic job of getting lines out of the way, getting spreader bars out, helping me with the belt/harness, everything. They kicked *** and we got it done!

Robert (bluewater aggie) Berto, Kenny and Joe (jrodriguez) ... You guys did a great job of keeping up with that fish!! We will do it again soon...time to go back to work for a couple weeks


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Boom!
Upload the video to photobucket.com or youtube then post the tag here


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

jamisjockey said:


> Boom!
> Upload the video to photobucket.com or youtube then post the tag here


Tried photobucket...no dice..will try youtube


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Excelent !!!!!!

You sure have picked up your game !!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Great pictures!!! You all done good!! FISH ON!!!! Marlin BIG!!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

sweet job guys


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

DRILHER said:


> Congradulations Darren! It's awsome to get your first Billfish in your own boat. Did you wear the hat?


No, i washed that hat and it turned into a blond afro..gotta get a new one!!

And not my first billfish, but my first marlin!

Thanks vance, it was definately something I will never forget. To get it on my own boat, my own tackle, my own rigging, my own spread, It was an awesome feeling!! Never have been on guide boat ever in my life.. .I have always learned by trial and error...and as with anything when you first do something, usually you arent very good at it!!

Im getting better and i have learned a lot by reading this forum and talking to a bunch of you guys.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

That is a real nice size one there. Congrats


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Sweet!!!!*

Wish the boss was not back in town I would have PM'd for crew looks like you are off to a great start to this year and putting some good fish in the boat. The fish boxes full is always a good thing and a Blue Marlin in Texas is even better. Thanks for the post and get the video up somehow.


----------



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

*I'm Jealous*

Good Job Daren!!!

That report is really making me want to go again!! Epic trip for sure!!!
Great job.

Lee


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I would put that fish conservatively in the 350-400 lb class. Money fish in poco. Congratulations.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

James Howell said:


> I would put that fish conservatively in the 350-400 lb class. Money fish in poco. Congratulations.


 X2 on the weight it's a very nice fish. What did catch her on?


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

DRILHER said:


> X2 on the weight it's a very nice fish. What did catch her on?


Azul Brand Lure (similar to black bart) Purple, silver and green skirt. Trolled at 9mph...

I rigged it myself, made the leader, the crimps, everything!!and they all HELD!! LOL

And yall think 350??? HOLY ****... NO WAY!!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Measure it next time. It's hard to tell for sure from a picture. It looks over 300 to me.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Good job.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

DRILHER said:


> Measure it next time. It's hard to tell for sure from a picture. It looks over 300 to me.


x2. Hell of a blue for sure. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

The video

Enjoy...

Daren


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Great trip!! It wasn't as fun the night before. Solid Blue! How was the weed?


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Kenner21 said:


> Great trip!! It wasn't as fun the night before. Solid Blue! How was the weed?


Hmm....dont smoke it!! LOL....just kidding...weed lines pretty thick in spots, but the shelf was fairly lifeless, even around the patches...


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I was going to say a solid 300 for the marlin. Killer trip, thanks for posting.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Great Video!!*



Gilbert said:


> x2. Hell of a blue for sure. Congrats on the catch.


Dido on the size guessing looks everybit over 200 congrats!!!
Nice job on the boat managing and getting it to the boat.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> Hmm....dont smoke it!! LOL....just kidding...weed lines pretty thick in spots, but the shelf was fairly lifeless, even around the patches...


What no fish whistles? J/K Couldn't troll or even chunk Wednesday night due to all the broken up weed.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Nice glad to see yall got out :beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Great Video and fish bro! I say somewhere around 250 lbs. just a guess.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Had a little video shrinkage but still a nice fish. Hell any Blue is a nice fish. Congrats again.


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Solid trip!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

big congrats, hell of a trip and thanks for sharing


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Way to hit a home run out of the park Darren !!!! Now you know what it's like to "get tight sucka !!!!"

:texasflag

Great video and pics. I have a feeling you've got a great summer season ahead of you and your crew.

Tight lines !!!!! :brew:


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Can't see the video but I don't think it's much north of 200#. Great job though, congrats. I was in Houston, wishin I was there.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Awesome trip man. Congrats.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome job!


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice fish and great report, congratulations.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Already told you , but congrats man!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Man I read it again and watched the video, dude you put in the hours and effort and it all comes in time! Do your thing D! Awesome job!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Im going to say around 250 lbs. Thats a solid fish. Congrats on your first Blue Marlin!!


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone... Got some well needed rest, wish I didnt have to go out of town for 2 weeks for work, would rather be out on the pond!

Here is a pic of the lure that caught the marlin









I caught the YFT on a benthos glow in the dark jig about 150 feet down at Nancen

Ive been studying techniques and practicing a lot over the last year or so...and its finally paying off.

Firsts in the last year on my boat
First Amberjack-59 lbs, 52 lbs, several others in the 40lb class
First Sailfish- around 70 lbs
First Keeper YFT- 86lb
First Marlin- approx 250 lbs
First Blackfin Tuna
First Grouper- Scamp- approx 25 lbs
First bull shark- approx 200 lbs- 7-8 ft long

Boat is a year and 3 mos old and has 350 hrs on it already!! Luckily I write my work schedule, so I get to fish on weekdays (which is usually when the weather windows happen) I work most weekends.

Get tight everyone!! Get out there and give it a shot...this is going to be an EXCELLENT fishing year....water is warm, the fish are there!!

Daren


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Very ice!!


----------



## sideshow (Jun 1, 2009)

Right On Yall! Stoked For You!!!


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Keep it up.


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Darren, tell the good with the bad bro....*

Darren u forgot to mention your butterfingers....when you lost the $400 dollar rod bro.... all in all it was the best trip ever... count on me for crew anytime Darren.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

berto1900 said:


> Darren u forgot to mention your butterfingers....when you lost the $400 dollar rod bro.... all in all it was the best trip ever... count on me for crew anytime Darren.


Uh oh, called out! Hey it happens to the best of us bro! Do lets hear that part


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

**** Berto. Was trying to forget that! Casting a tuna jig the reel backlashed and yanked out of my hands. Shimano torium 30 on a trvala Tod. Called out for sure!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice job. Congrats. I have lost a brand new rod and reel as well....It happens.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Nice job - congrats!!

:cheers:


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

I just had to let them know bout that.:rotfl:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Boom!!! Congrats. I think you are right on your guess. Low 200's on the blue. 

B


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> **** Berto. Was trying to forget that! Casting a tuna jig the reel backlashed and yanked out of my hands. Shimano torium 30 on a trvala Tod. Called out for sure!


Charge it to the game.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Was it Berto asking " is dat a sucker feesh?"


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Lmao! Yep. Funny I didn't hear him until I watched the video!


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats on the Marlin and a great trip. You picked the right days as Fri-Sat was slow out there for anything but bft. May be the back to back 2 tide days as current was strong and seemed to multiply the wind effect. glad you guys nailed 'em.


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

Nice blue! It was nice to see no other boats in the video, doesn't happen too often at that spot.


----------



## moodymarlin (Apr 16, 2012)

Darren,

First congratulations on a great Blue! That is a solid fish.

Hope you don't mind, but the creator/manufacturer of the lure you used is my friend and I am going to send him your narrative and the pictures.

Luis


----------

